# Project - Betting companies



## Beni (Feb 27, 2021)

Hello,

I am new member in this great forum. I would like to ask if there anyone who works in any betting companues because I am thinking to build a project in Germany and need such parsons as partners.

Pleas, don't hesitate to write me here or in inbox.

Thanks in advance from Frankfurt.


----------

